# RIP Blue Hors Matine!!!!



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

Such a beautiful horse it was... really a shame that she had to go...

Rest in peace...  Beautiful work by the way!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow I heard about that, how completely sad. Your drawing is beautiful, have you thought about sending it to the owner?


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

Beat me to it  That's gorgeous, Liz! I love the detail on the legs.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Absolutely superb drawing Liz, you've done an amazing job. This is my favourite so far of your work that I have seen


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

Lovely drawing, especially the swishing tail! Just so Matine!


----------

